

Ask HN: Thoughts On New DC "startup accelerator" Endeavor DC - jasonparallel

I noticed a new startup accelerator, Endeavor DC, run by Michael Goldstein, Allen Morgan, &#38; David Steinberg. Anyone have knowledge about the group that would give me an idea where they might lie between Ycombinator and lower quality programs.
http://endeavordc.com/team/
======
goldsteinma
Thanks for noticing us. We're focused on early stage consumer Internet
startups. We are higher touch than other programs - focusing on fewer
companies and layering on more resources, connections, partnerships, etc.

------
biznickman
Hey guys, I found out about it thanks to this post and will be doing an
interview with them to find out more and will post on StartupStats.com
tomorrow. Thanks for bringing this to the community's attention!!!

------
ohashi
It looks brand new, I hadn't even heard of it until you posted about it. It's
about time it got one again since Launchbox moved. It has to be the biggest US
city without one.

